
Republican-led FCC will quickly get chance to overturn ISP privacy rules - doctorshady
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/01/republican-led-fcc-will-quickly-get-chance-to-overturn-isp-privacy-rules/
======
doctorshady
With respect to the potential of a Chairman Pai, much of what I've heard about
the upcoming administration seems to follow the theme of "people who don't
deserve to have power getting the most".

